# I 10 peggiori cibi spazzatura. Americani. La classifica.



## admin (15 Luglio 2014)

Quali sono i peggiori cibi spazzatura della nazione dei cibi spazzatura per eccellenza? Per la precisione, siamo a Los Angeles. Su internet stanno spuntando numerose foto che immortalano dei cibi che vanno oltre il concetto di spazzatura (junk food, all'americana) e che fanno rabbrividire tutti gli amanti ed i fanatici della dieta mediterranea. Ecco, di seguito, la classifica completa.


10) Pizza alla nutella e zucchero a velo

9) Pastrami piccante e patatine fritte

8) Pollo fritto con tortino di formaggio

7) Patatine fritte con ragù e formaggio filante

6) Guacamole e orecchie di maiale fritte

5) Nachos con formaggio, uova e orecchie di maiale

4) Tramezzino con maccheroni, formaggio e ragù

3) Donut dolce con formaggio filante e pancetta

2) Pollo fritto al cioccolato

1) Pizza con le mezze pipe


Il primo classificato è un piatto talmente folle che merita una foto









Ma anche il tramezzino con i maccheroni non scherza:


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Luglio 2014)

la pizza con sopra la pasta, bleah


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Luglio 2014)

poi si chiedono perchè sono il popolo più obeso del pianeta.


----------



## Morghot (15 Luglio 2014)

:Q___ fossi in america sarei obesissimo


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> :Q___ fossi in america sarei obesissimo



Io no. Piuttosto che mangiare quelle schifezze sarei anoressico.


----------



## Nicco (15 Luglio 2014)

Come si fa a mangiare il pollo fritto al cioccolato? O_O


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2014)

Il tramezzino ai maccheroni sembra interessante


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2014)

Però la pizza alla nutella potrei anche provare ad assaggiarla


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Luglio 2014)

Disgustoso...


----------



## juventino (18 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Ma chi diavolo è così decerebrato da mangiarsi sta porcheria? Io stirerei al primo morso!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Luglio 2014)

la mia ragazza è americana e mi ha sempre detto che da loro ce la malsana idea che se una cosa è buona singolarmente,sicuramente sarà buona abbinata a qualcos'altro 



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Però la pizza alla nutella potrei anche provare ad assaggiarla



è la cosa più normale tra quelle scritte,molte pizzerie la fanno anche in italia,ovviamente è servita come dessert e ovviamente non c'è la salsa di pomodoro  ,è quasi come una crepes alla nutella solo che ha la pasta della pizza,a me piace. Anche se ovviamente ha un apporto calorico incredibile


----------



## addox (21 Luglio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> la mia ragazza è americana e mi ha sempre detto che da loro ce la malsana idea che se una cosa è buona singolarmente,sicuramente sarà buona abbinata a qualcos'altro
> 
> 
> 
> è la cosa più normale tra quelle scritte,molte pizzerie la fanno anche in italia,ovviamente è servita come dessert e ovviamente non c'è la salsa di pomodoro  ,è quasi come una crepes alla nutella solo che ha la pasta della pizza,a me piace. Anche se ovviamente ha un apporto calorico incredibile


Ma anche a me pare una cosa molto vicina alle crepes. Non ci vedo nulla di a-b normal, anzi la proverei volentieri.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il tramezzino ai maccheroni sembra interessante


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma chi diavolo è così decerebrato da mangiarsi sta porcheria? Io stirerei al primo morso!



ma poi ho idea che gli americani la pasta la mangino abbastanza scotta rispetto agli standard italiani, dove invece la preferiamo al dente. 

bleah.


----------



## vota DC (21 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> 7) Patatine fritte con ragù e formaggio filante



Ma è buonissimo, meglio che con la salsa rosa. Poi in fondo non è che gli gnocchi siano così diversi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Luglio 2014)

Ragazzi il tramezzino con i maccheroni al formaggio secondo me è una gran porcheria


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma poi ho idea che gli americani la pasta la mangino abbastanza scotta rispetto agli standard italiani, dove invece la preferiamo al dente.
> 
> bleah.



Ma poi diciamolo chiaramente...Secondo te gli americani sanno come si fa la pasta?Secondo me no.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


>


ahahaha assurda

ci mancava solo un pò di zucchero a velo e diventata un capolavoro horror


----------



## Aldo (29 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma poi diciamolo chiaramente...Secondo te gli americani sanno come si fa la pasta?Secondo me no.



Jimmy la sa fare.

Comunque non e che tutti gli Americani mangiano queste cose, un piccolissima parte. In Italia alcuni mangiano il sanguinaccio che è il cibo più strano di cui io ho sentito parlare, sangue di maiale ancora caldo impastato con cacao e farina. In Italia si mangia questo piatto ma solo una piccolissima parte


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Luglio 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Jimmy la sa fare.
> 
> Comunque non e che tutti gli Americani mangiano queste cose, un piccolissima parte. In Italia alcuni mangiano il sanguinaccio che è il cibo più strano di cui io ho sentito parlare, sangue di maiale ancora caldo impastato con cacao e farina. In Italia si mangia questo piatto ma solo una piccolissima parte



ah quello è vero. 
ma pure le frattaglie, le interiora, la trippa, tutte ste cose.


----------



## Canonista (30 Luglio 2014)

Ma non che la parmigiana di mia nonna sia più leggera di 'sta roba eh. 
O il pasticcio, o i tranci di tacchino avvolti nella pancetta e fatti in padella con olio e burro.

Vero per il sanguinaccio, così come la "saviciccia" di fegato, la scapece (pesce in aceto).
Da me si fanno i torcinelli e la pampanella, documentatevi.


----------



## Stex (31 Luglio 2014)

le patate con ragu e formaggio mi fanno voglia!


----------



## S T B (6 Agosto 2014)

un mio amico americano una volta mi fece assaggiare una cosa cucinata da lui: burritos (se si scrive così) di gnocchi alla carbonara... era terribile! Il problema è che molti di questi piatti poi li spacciano per italiani... fanno veramente schifo...


----------



## S T B (6 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma poi diciamolo chiaramente...Secondo te gli americani sanno come si fa la pasta?Secondo me no.



per la maggior parte di loro la pasta è "macaroni and cheese". Io purtroppo ho avuto la malsana idea di assaggiarla ed è abominevole! Era una minestra arancione con dentro la pasta (scotta).


----------

